# chinagraph pencil



## evasnijders

alguien sabe cómo se llama un "chinagraph pencil" en español (de España)?
Gracias!


----------



## Moritzchen

Qué es un chinagraph pencil?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Si es algo como esto, yo le llamo "colores" y si es uno de estos, le llamo lápiz...
Esperemos más respuestas o que nos digas exactamente qué es para ti un cnhinagraph pencil 
Saludos


----------



## andym

Tigger - A chinagraph pencil is used by photographers to mark up contact sheets to show the photographs for printing and any cropping. It's a pencil that writes on shiny surfaces so may well be used in other professions as well. So it is a special sort of 'lapiz'.


----------



## evasnijders

Thanks, andym! If that's what it is, then it is called "opacador".


----------



## chics

un rotulador permanente


----------



## andym

chics

It isn't a marker pen. It's a pencil that uses (I think) China clay insted of graphite. It isn't permanent either as it can be wiped off with a soft cloth.

If it helps, according to Wikipedia, in US-English it's called a 'grease pencil'.


----------



## chics

Oh, sorry, I can't understand, are they used to wite in whiteboards?


----------



## andym

They are an old-fashioned products that predates marker pens. They have probably been largely replaced by dry markers for use with white boards. as I say I think photographers may be the main users - and even this is dying out.


----------



## chics

Ok, I see... but it's just a brand!

And you're right, it's a pencil, not a pen...

_CHINAGRAPH: El lápiz original para marcar sobre el cristal, el acetato, la película, porcelana y cualquier superficie impermeable. Impermeable al agua, se puede quitar fácilmente con un paño seco._

So, ¿l_ápiz _permanente? It should be better to post it in the technical forum...


----------



## evasnijders

I consulted with a photographer and it is definitely called "opacador" in Spanish. Thanks for all your kind help and have a nice weekend!


----------

